# Secure collar and leash?



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

just had a scary thing happen. i was training my 23 month old male GSD out in our cul de sac. he was wearing a regular slip collar and a 6' leather leash with a regular clip on it's end. I gave him what i thought was a regular small leash correction, not a very hard one at all and all of a sudden, he was free!!!!! The clip on the leash had come undone from his collar and knowing my butthead of a dog . he started his mad "I am free, free, free dash around the cul de sac. he ran uop to a man just walking across the cul de sac opening, into my neighbors open garage and round and round the cul de sac. ignoring my Come etc. as if he had never heard of that command ever before (Normally very reliable!) I got him back by calling his name and running into our open garage and he decided that he had to find me thank goodness! 

He is very friendly with people so I was't worried about that at least.

my problem was two fold - one was the cars that go zooming by the cul de sac and the fact that not 3 minutes before, there was a dog walker that went by with 2 terriers that were exchanging loud barks between them and my dog - if the escape happened then it could have turned very badly.

What I am looking for is an escape proof leash with a much better (hopefuly lockable) leash clip.

Anybody ever see any of this type of leash? maybe just one with a very tight strong clip?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

How about a slip lead or martingale/lead combo?

slip lead









adjustable martingale lead combo


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1226828&page=2#Post1226828

Has some links. 

I've had a dog pull hard enough to "break" the clasp and have had 2 dogs open them with their hind legs, scratching at the clasp-Bruno and Rocco. It is scary.

Thank you for reminding me to order something like this this month. 

The Lupine has a great clasp as well as the martingale and they do come in plain colors. http://www.lupinepet.com I think. 

I just get a better grip on a thinner leather lead.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Otherwise you could just customize a leash with a strong quick link rather than a snap


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.ruffwear.com/DoubleBack-Leash2










This leash from wear has a screw lock carabiner on the end to secure the collar.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

I use a Prong collar and always worried about the links coming apart during a walk. I purchased a Leerburg Dominant collar and hooked it up to the first and last link for backup security just in case.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

That looks promising - I will give it a try. It is a VERY scarey feeling when the connection is broken!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Also looks very promising!

Thanks to all!


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah, the chain link thing is foolproof, and very cheap. I have a dog who "shakes" once in awhile, and 2 regular style clips have come loose in th shaking. Luckily she doesn't run off -- probably because she doesn't realize it came loose. I am going to start using a chain link on her leash.


----------

